# Grazon 90 and rain



## hussar (22 May 2009)

Stupidly relying on the forecast which said dry all day, I've just spent an hour spot spraying docks in my paddocks, only to be caught in a short sharp shower just as I finished. The leaflet says nothing about respraying after rain - have I just wasted an hour of my life or will I get away with it?


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (22 May 2009)

Oops, I was told that you need a minimum of 2 hours dry time after spraying.
Could be worse, you could have paid a contractor to spray lots of acres!


----------



## xena_wales (22 May 2009)

QR
I did pretty much the same thing with Depitox the day before yesterday, and to my delight, the weeds are wilting, so I'll just keep an eye on them to make sure they do die, and spot spray any remaining healthy looking ones 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I don't know how long Grazon takes to make them look sick though?


----------



## Shazzababs (22 May 2009)

I think its OK once its dried, so you might have to do the last bit again.  Fingers crossed though.


----------



## hussar (22 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
QR
 so I'll just keep an eye on them to make sure they do die, and spot spray any remaining healthy looking ones 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I don't know how long Grazon takes to make them look sick though? 

[/ QUOTE ]

The paddock I did yesterday is wilting today - hooray! So it starts working within 24 hours... I shall wait anxiously till tomorrow.


----------

